# Nice Walleye



## Todd (Apr 15, 2012)

Too bad Walleye season isn't open yet. I caught this 25 incher fishing for Crappies and had to throw it back so I took a quick pic before she went back in the lake. This was the biggest Walleye I've ever caught on this lake in the 40+ years I've fished it.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice Todd! Bet it put up a good fight! Never seen one in this area but hear people eat them..

Ray


----------



## rottiman (Apr 15, 2012)

Bon Apetit, they are FANTASTIC eating.........................!


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 15, 2012)

EnCon used to stock Walleyed Pike in the lake here, but when public access was closed off in 79, they stopped. There isn't a lot of moving water, so they don't spawn really well, but every now & again I hear of someone pulling in a lunker. We used to catch em as a kid in Saratoga Lake.  Big ones... 6 - 8 pounders...My grandmother always rented a camp for two weeks in July & the fishing there was EXCELLENT back in the 60s. Then the Curly Leaf Pond Weed took over. Very costly to kill chemically & harvesting in ineffective...Yeah, Bob, you're rambling again...


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice! I love to fish but have never been crazy about eating fish. Unless its walleye. Can't beat a beer battered walleye fry. My dad and i caught a limit each last summer (all 3-4 lbs. ) had one hell of a good fish fry. We have a reservoir close that has dynamite walleye fishing. Walleye season? Never knew there was such a thing. Its always walleye season here.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 15, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> Nice! I love to fish but have never been crazy about eating fish. Unless its walleye. Can't beat a beer battered walleye fry. My dad and i caught a limit each last summer (all 3-4 lbs. ) had one hell of a good fish fry. We have a reservoir close that has dynamite walleye fishing. Walleye season? Never knew there was such a thing. Its always walleye season here.


When we fish for Walleye, we never use dynamite...


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Whatever works man!


----------



## raybonz (Apr 15, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> When we fish for Walleye, we never use dynamite...


The dynamited walleyes are used for chowder 

Ray


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice...Too bad he wasn't dinner!!


----------



## Jags (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice little piggy. 

I am pretty particular to eating the <20" size.  Where I fish on the mighty Miss we also have a slot limit that protects the 20-27 inch range fish (the breeders).

Now, the real question is...how was the crappie fishing???


----------



## Todd (Apr 16, 2012)

Crappies aren't biting, I guess the walleyes are faster to the bait. This lake has a slot size where you can't keep any walleye between 14-18" and you can keep only 2 this year due to Indian spearing. Too many fishing regs in this state to figure out, every lake and river is different. DNR has way too much power.


----------



## Jags (Apr 17, 2012)

Todd said:


> DNR has way too much power.


 
Don't get me going on the Wis. DNR.

That is a goofy slot.  You are protecting the eaters and allowing the breeders to be harvested.  Does not compute.


----------



## Freeheat (Apr 18, 2012)

The fisherman are talking about Lake Erie Walleye, The fishing is suposed to be the best in years.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 18, 2012)

es332 said:


> The fisherman are talking about Lake Erie Walleye, The fishing is suposed to be the best in years.


 
They always talk up Lake Erie Walleye...I go out (Not very often), But noone ever seems to be slaying them.  Always catch a few, but very rarely limit out the boat.  Maybe this year!

Steelhead are starting to run at the Mill Hollow Bridge in Vermillion, Always a good time catching those Bad Boys.  Right now the water is shallow and clear, easy fishing if they are biting. I throw them back, but lots of folks cook em up!.  Should be plenty of small mouths also.


----------



## Freeheat (Apr 18, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> They always talk up Lake Erie Walleye...I go out (Not very often), But noone ever seems to be slaying them. Always catch a few, but very rarely limit out the boat. Maybe this year!
> 
> Steelhead are starting to run at the Mill Hollow Bridge in Vermillion, Always a good time catching those Bad Boys. Right now the water is shallow and clear, easy fishing if they are biting. I throw them back, but lots of folks cook em up!. Should be plenty of small mouths also.


 
We are hosting the FLW fishing tour in May ( chevy is the major sponser)  so I think its may 5th  we usally have 5-7 teams show up with boats and  trucks after a day of fishing.They always give free stuff fishing poles,  coolers, lures, posters...... I will find out then how the fishing is.


----------



## Freeheat (Apr 18, 2012)

Todd said:


> Too bad Walleye season isn't open yet. I caught this 25 incher fishing for Crappies and had to throw it back so I took a quick pic before she went back in the lake. This was the biggest Walleye I've ever caught on this lake in the 40+ years I've fished it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ok I'm shocked that you were able to get that thing in on a crappie rig/hook


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 18, 2012)

es332 said:


> We are hosting the FLW fishing tour in May ( chevy is the major sponser) so I think its may 5th we usally have 5-7 teams show up with boats and trucks after a day of fishing.They always give free stuff fishing poles, coolers, lures, posters...... I will find out then how the fishing is.


 
Too bad they don't give away free Chevy's!

Where do you fish out of??


----------



## ohlongarm (Apr 18, 2012)

Todd said:


> Too bad Walleye season isn't open yet. I caught this 25 incher fishing for Crappies and had to throw it back so I took a quick pic before she went back in the lake. This was the biggest Walleye I've ever caught on this lake in the 40+ years I've fished it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This ain't a walleye but it's a big fish,my brother in law is a cat fisherman and haunts the Ohio river hookin these monsters,caught easter week. 57# shovelhead.


----------



## Freeheat (Apr 18, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Too bad they don't give away free Chevy's!
> 
> Where do you fish out of??


 
vermilion


----------

